# Peach Nectarine Muffins Recipe (TNT)



## PA Baker (Jul 22, 2005)

*Peach Nectarine Muffins*
1 ½ flour
¾ c sugar
½ tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder
1/3 c vegetable oil
1 egg
1/3 c milk
1 large ripe peach, peeled, pitted and diced
1 very ripe nectarine, pitted and diced
1 Tbsp brown sugar, or more, if needed


Preheat oven to 400F. Grease 8 muffin cups or line them with paper muffin liners. 


Combine in a large bowl the flour, sugar, salt and baking powder. Add vegetable oil, egg, and milk. Mix well. Fold in diced peach and nectarine. Fill each muffin tin to the top with muffin batter. Sprinkle a little brown sugar onto the top of each uncooked muffin.

Bake in preheated oven for 18-20 minutes. Check muffins regularly after 15 minutes of baking. Serve warm or cool.


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2005)

okay i gotta go to the farmer's market now lol. pa i'd karma you but it won't let me until i spread more. so a huge virtual hug to you !!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 22, 2005)

These are so good!  Glad you like the sounds of them!


----------

